# PB2000 mated with PSW110....WHAT?!!!?



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ok so just finished doing some REW sweeps with my PB2000, then adding my old Polk PSW110 just to see if they would play well together. I placed the Polk nearfield, which required less gain. I can crank things quite loudly without noticing any distress or bad sounds. Here are the graphs to give you an idea of the results. Played mainly with some placement and phase. No eq applied in any graphs. The first two graphs are before I got the SPL calibrated. Last graph is obviously with the SPL fixed. Pretty happy that output seems pretty solid down to 16 Hz!


----------



## Paxonator (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm not the best at deciphering graphs but it looks pretty good to me. They sure got the PB-2000 to dig down. I try to explain to the guys at work about what a real sub does but they don't get it. I'll just have to show them sometime.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Su-eet graph!



Paxonator said:


> I try to explain to the guys at work about what a real sub does but they don't get it. I'll just have to show them sometime.


I guess you have to be there to get it.

Tonight, we're going give our subwoofer system some love and re-screen "Pacific Rim."

Maybe they'll understand if you tell them it's the difference between a 25, 50 or 75HP outboard vs a 225HP outboard.


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, if it helps, you can show them what a sub better than most HTiB subs looks like compared to a true home theater subwoofer:


----------



## Paxonator (Feb 21, 2014)

I still have yet to watch Pacific Rim. I'll have to go give it a rent. 

I'm one of the worst people at analogies! I can never think of one when needed. I think people are just used to hearing subs from htib's or cheapies at box stores.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Paxonator said:


> I think people are just used to hearing subs from htib's or cheapies at box stores.


We have one placed nearfield, just behind the MLP and one across from our listening position and get lots of rumble and roll.

Two PB-2000s, one placed nearfield (behind the MLP or on the side like a lamp stand) and one across from the MLP and you'll never be able to get rid of your work buddies.

:help:

Just saying, I don't know how it is up North but SVS has a killer one year upgrade policy.

:devil:


----------



## TheLaw612 (Jan 17, 2012)

That PSW110 graph is hilarious. That cliff that drops at ~38hz is pretty close to the 35hz that Polk claims. 

It's actually reassuring that you were able to re-purpose the Polk to use near field instead of just dumping it like most others would do.

side note: I can't wait to get minidsp soon and really dial in my sub.


----------



## Paxonator (Feb 21, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> We have one placed nearfield, just behind the MLP and one across from our listening position and get lots of rumble and roll.
> 
> Two PB-2000s, one placed nearfield (behind the MLP or on the side like a lamp stand) and one across from the MLP and you'll never be able to get rid of your work buddies.
> 
> ...


Well unfortunately there are some differences up here. We don't get the free shipping option the PB-1000 cost and extra $50 for shipping. You can still return it within 45 days but again you pay shipping. Not sure on the upgrade policy though. Also the subs are for sure the same price if not more money. For example the PC's are pretty much the same price as the PB, and the PB-1000 price just went from $499 to $549 (plus shipping).


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Paxonator said:


> Well unfortunately there are some differences up here. We don't get the free shipping option the PB-1000 cost and extra $50 for shipping. You can still return it within 45 days but again you pay shipping. Not sure on the upgrade policy though. Also the subs are for sure the same price if not more money. For example the PC's are pretty much the same price as the PB, and the PB-1000 price just went from $499 to $549 (plus shipping).


Just saying, I too hate inflationary forces. And yes, my opinion, you guys are getting a terribly raw deal. Can you give the guys at "Sonic Boom Audio" a call and see what they can do for you?

Sonic Boom Audio
Phone: 905-944-8484
Email: [email protected]
Website: http://www.sonicboomaudio.com

Maybe they'll have some b-stock or c-stock you can upgrade into.


----------



## Paxonator (Feb 21, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Just saying, I too hate inflationary forces. And yes, my opinion, you guys are getting a terribly raw deal. Can you give the guys at "Sonic Boom Audio" a call and see what they can do for you?
> 
> Sonic Boom Audio
> Phone: 905-944-8484
> ...


I called them before purchasing the PB-1000 asking about B stock. Mason said they don't have any and rarely get any. I've thought about getting a second PB-1000 but with the price hike I think I'll pass. 

I've been looking heavily into building my own sub next time, specifically the marty cube. Which seems to offer great performance in a smallish package. 

Thanks for all the suggestions BeeMan


----------



## Paxonator (Feb 21, 2014)

I should add that I'm very happy with the PB-1000. It's been the best thing I've done to my home theater. I got a special discount on it though. It would be a tough pick now with the new price as the LV12R seems to be slightly better for the same money.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Paxonator said:


> I called them before purchasing the PB-1000 asking about B stock. Mason said they don't have any and rarely get any. I've thought about getting a second PB-1000 but with the price hike I think I'll pass.


Check again. With the PB12-NSD upgrade to the PB-2000, my understanding, they have a boatload in their outlet store.

I'm giving SVS a call to see if I can find out what's what with what and I'm not expecting any obligation on your part.


----------



## Paxonator (Feb 21, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Check again. With the PB12-NSD upgrade to the PB-2000, my understanding, they have a boatload in their outlet store.
> 
> I'm giving SVS a call to see if I can find out what's what with what and I'm not expecting any obligation on your part.


Yes in their US warehouse they seem to have plenty of options for B Stock. sonicboomaudio just cleared out their remaining inventory of new pb12-nsd for $130 off regular price. Mason said they don't get B stock shipped to their store in Canada and I'm guessing they don't get many returns because of the customer having to pay shipping.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I cant imagine a customer ever wanting to return an SVS sub. They are just that good. I agree us Canadians simply dont have access to the deals you Americans get on SVS subs its really sad but it is what it is


----------



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

TheLaw612 said:


> *That PSW110 graph is hilarious.* That cliff that drops at ~38hz is pretty close to the 35hz that Polk claims.
> 
> It's actually reassuring that you were able to re-purpose the Polk to use near field instead of just dumping it like most others would do.
> 
> side note: I can't wait to get minidsp soon and really dial in my sub.


The Polk graph is pretty sad by itself. In fairness, it is not corner loaded, and the PB2000, although I did not graph it, sounded horrible placed there by itself. I may stick the Polk in the corner and do a sweep just for kicks to see how much it changes the FR. But I think where it is(the only other location I can put it), does work well as it fills the 50Hz null nicely. I have a feeling a PB1000 would make things even flatter, but I have shut the faucet off on subwoofer purchases this year(at least for today). That 70" Vizio at Target sure is looking nice though 

P.S. I am having issues with my as yet unused miniDSP, but I can tell you that the proposed graph after EQ is disgustingly flat to 100 Hz. Looks like something off the SVS website.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Paxonator said:


> Yes in their US warehouse they seem to have plenty of options for B Stock. sonicboomaudio just cleared out their remaining inventory of new pb12-nsd for $130 off regular price. Mason said they don't get B stock shipped to their store in Canada and I'm guessing they don't get many returns because of the customer having to pay shipping.


Just got off the phone with SVS and they have a delivered in the US, PB12-NSD for $599.00.

Maybe shipped to a New York drop box and then a day trip with some sales tax?


----------



## Paxonator (Feb 21, 2014)

BeeMan458 said:


> Just got off the phone with SVS and they have a delivered in the US, PB12-NSD for $599.00.
> 
> Maybe shipped to a New York drop box and then a day trip with some sales tax?


Yes I could ship it to the border and pick it up although I'm thinking of building the next one. The Canadian dollar dropped back down as well so that doesn't help. Just wish the Canadian dealer had some of the same offers as the US store.


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Paxonator said:


> The Canadian dollar dropped back down as well so that doesn't help.


Yes, had a nice 1:1 thing going there for awhile.


----------



## Ovation123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Bear123 said:


> Ok so just finished doing some REW sweeps with my PB2000, then adding my old Polk PSW110 just to see if they would play well together. I placed the Polk nearfield, which required less gain. I can crank things quite loudly without noticing any distress or bad sounds. Here are the graphs to give you an idea of the results. Played mainly with some placement and phase. No eq applied in any graphs. The first two graphs are before I got the SPL calibrated. Last graph is obviously with the SPL fixed. Pretty happy that output seems pretty solid down to 16 Hz!


I've ordered a PB-2000 (supposed to arrive tomorrow) and while my original thought was to move my current sub (Boston Acoustics PV900) to the living room, your results in matching two different subs gives me hope that I can achieve a similar benefit. My PV900, while not in the same league as the PB-2000, of course, is more capable than your PSW110. If I were to replicate your placement (corner for PB-2000, near field for PV900), should I entertain even a glimmer of hope to get something decent like your graphs? (my room is roughly 2000 cubic feet, though the speakers/sub are currently confined to 2/3 of that space--the rest of the room is curtained off for use as storage).

I already sit about 6.5 feet from my sub at the moment--is that considered near field already? Oh, and if I may ask, how close was your PSW11O to the MLP? I could place my PV900 right next to my chair (unless that would be too close).


----------

